
How Reddit's R/Relationships Subreddit Is Moderated - IAmEveryone
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/10/reddit-moderation-relationships-subreddit-memes/600322/
======
miguelmota
TLDR; the moderators delete or block 99% of content posted. Nothing insightful

